# Récupérer vidéo de l'iPhone ?



## CDI (10 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, comment faire pour récupérer les vidéo prise de l'iphone sur son mac ? Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## JFL27 (10 Septembre 2009)

Chez moi elles vont directement dans iPhoto sans aucune manip particulière.


----------



## CDI (10 Septembre 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Chez moi elles vont directement dans iPhoto sans aucune manip particulière.



A oui merci LOL, je pensais que ça marché qu'avec les photos.


----------



## neoadam (26 Juillet 2010)

j'ai un soucis: les grosses vidéos ne sont pas importées (erreur), vous avez une solution alternative à iPhoto ?


----------



## dambo (26 Juillet 2010)

Essaie peut-être d'installer "phone disk". Cela permet de faire de faire monter l'iphone comme un lecteur externe dans le finder !
Ca peut être bien pratique pour copier coller des photos ... ou peut-être vidéo, je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## neoadam (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci de ta réponse, j'essaierais ce soir. 

Je parlais de vidéos filmées depuis l'iPhone, tu penses que ça marchera ?

Car j'ai essayé au boulot de récupérer cela via windows avec des logiciels du même genre, seules mes vidéos copiées depuis iTunes apparaissent...

Et pour ce qui est de la clé USB, je vois plein de fichiers image (dont des très gros qui doivent être les vidéos) mais impossible de les récupérer, c'est vraiment étrange...
:mouais:


----------



## whocancatchme (26 Juillet 2010)

Sous mac, t'as un utilitaire qui s'appelle "Transfert d'images" dans le dossier application, avec l'iPhone branché lance l'appli et tu vas voir après c'est super simple tu vois toutes tes photos et vidéo et tu exportes ce que tu veux...


----------



## dambo (26 Juillet 2010)

neoadam a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse, j'essaierais ce soir.
> 
> Je parlais de vidéos filmées depuis l'iPhone, tu penses que ça marchera ?
> 
> ...



Je viens de tester et ... ça ne marche pas !!

Par contre, comme le dit mon collègue juste au dessus, le logiciel transfert d'image dans utilitaires est très simple !
Je viens de tester pour une vidéo et .... ça marche impeccable ! On sélectionne la vidéo et on l'importe dans le dossier souhaité ! 

edit : il n'est pas dans utilitaires mais dans applications, tout simplement, comme précisé juste au dessus ;-)
J'ai tellement l'habitude d'utiliser iPhoto que je pense jamais à ce petit outil très pratique !


----------



## neoadam (26 Juillet 2010)

Transfert d'images marche très bien  \o/
Merci beaucoup


----------



## neoadam (27 Juillet 2010)

En fait 2 vidéos refusent 'être exportées (génèrent des erreurs mais peuvent être lues normalement sur l'iPhone) 

Et évidemment c'est les plus intéressantes 
(2 dernières chansons du concert de Rodrigo y Gabriela T___T )

HELP PLEASE !


----------



## prune06 (7 Août 2010)

Bonsoir, je suis désolée de revenir sur ce sujet:rose: mais j'ai essayé de suivre vos explications sans grand succé, pourriez vous m'aider, SVP?
Voici un scan de ce que je vois quand je tape ce que vous avez proposé:
Je tape "applications" puis "aller", je vois ça:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 32801


Voir la pièce jointe 32811

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## neoadam (7 Août 2010)

C'est celle là:


----------



## Yao' (6 Mai 2012)

Sinon simple : iPhoto, quand l'iPhone est branché au Mac, il le détecte, il suffit d'importer ce que l'on veux


----------



## neoadam (6 Mai 2012)

JFL27 l'avait dit il y a longtemps, c'était la première réponse.


----------



## lineakd (9 Octobre 2015)

@Jamjcoa, soit le bienvenu!
Que recherches tu précisément?


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2015)

Tu as essayé Transfert d'Image (en anglais Image Capture, c'est un petit utilitaire, très pratique) ?


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2015)

Tiens, le message de @Jamjcoa a disparu ?!


----------



## damienphillips (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 

J'ai fait une vidéo de 12,1 Go avec mon iphone mais impossible de la transférer sur mon Mac ni avec iPhoto ni avec Transfert d'images.

Message d'erreur : "Erreur lors du téléchargement d'une image. Problème survenu lors du téléchargement d'une image ".

J'ai 16,2 Go d'espace libre sur mon Mac.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## damienphillips (25 Octobre 2015)

Problème résolu avec phone disk. Ça m'a coûté 20€ de licence mais au moins c'est efficace.


----------



## roccohogan1 (25 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Comment faire si on supprime son video prise par iphone mais ne fait aucune sauvegarde ?


----------

